# On our walk today......



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We had a great walk today, ruby almost disappeared before my very eyes!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph fancied getting himself a duck!! 
He got pretty close at one point!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And billy found himself an army of caterpillars and wanted to keep them......
Boys & critters eh??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

All this weather hot weather has been making Ralph rather amorous, he has tried it on several times with ruby.... And she's having NONE of it! - I guess her twerking slutty days are behind her 
Although she does LOVE billy, and I've just had to stop her from humping him  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> All this weather hot weather has been making Ralph rather amorous, he has tried it on several times with ruby.... And she's having NONE of it! - I guess her twerking slutty days are behind her
> Although she does LOVE billy, and I've just had to stop her from humping him  x


Wow never a dull moment for you


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ruby's coat is really growing now - the curls are back 
I like Billy's caterpillars - isn't there a Mick Inkpen book called Billy's Beetle? Reading your post made me think of it!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I reckon is Ruby lay down you would really struggle to see her 

Ralph  - for the same reason Molly tends to be put back on lead around ducks


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Wow never a dull moment for you


Never renee!!...... I find the wine therapeutic!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Ruby's coat is really growing now - the curls are back
> I like Billy's caterpillars - isn't there a Mick Inkpen book called Billy's Beetle? Reading your post made me think of it!


I'll look out for that book marzi!
Their coats are beginning to come back - I was looking at some old photos / videos - I live them when they're so hairy!! 
Groomers due back next week to see how we're getting on - all is well no mats ..... So far! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> I reckon is Ruby lay down you would really struggle to see her
> 
> Ralph  - for the same reason Molly tends to be put back on lead around ducks


Ha whatever that cour is - its a perfect match... Like a dulux colour chart
"Sand pebble dashed path" or "gently faded cockapoo red"
Haha I love paint colour names!! X


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Tinman said:


> Ha whatever that cour is - its a perfect match... Like a dulux colour chart
> "Sand pebble dashed path" or "gently faded cockapoo red"
> Haha I love paint colour names!! X


Maybe sunkissed cockapoo  all the rage this year I hear


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Forgive me if I'm teaching you to suck eggs (that makes _you_ my Granny ) but do you know what those caterpillars are? I love them and they only feed on ragwort (with the yellow flowers) which is another one of those pesky plants poisonous to animals, like that hemlock article the other day. Horses are particularly susceptible to ragwort poisoning and so we have lost a lot of the plants - one man's meat is another man's poison eh?

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnabar_moth


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Forgive me if I'm teaching you to suck eggs (that makes _you_ my Granny ) but do you know what those caterpillars are? I love them and they only feed on ragwort (with the yellow flowers) which is another one of those pesky plants poisonous to animals, like that hemlock article the other day. Horses are particularly susceptible to ragwort poisoning and so we have lost a lot of the plants - one man's meat is another man's poison eh?
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnabar_moth


My dear grandchild! I have no idea what they are / were, billy the bug hunter discovered them 
Just read your link which was very interesting..... 
We also had this very strange caterpillar last year??? Any ideas??


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hmmmm an upsidedownimoth?

My first thought is a hawk moth of some kind....leave it with me


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

But no, on investigation I believe it to be a (and Billy will love this) Grey Dagger Moth 

http://www.downgardenservices.org.uk/greydagger.htm


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I cannot even begin to imagine how I lived before these wonderful weekend "On my walk today" threads. I seriously find them riveting.  So many wonderful photos, so much fascinating info, so many funny dogs and kids.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> But no, on investigation I believe it to be a (and Billy will love this) Grey Dagger Moth
> 
> http://www.downgardenservices.org.uk/greydagger.htm


Ah ha - that's the badger!!!  well done!! 10/10 x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I cannot even begin to imagine how I lived before these wonderful weekend "On my walk today" threads. I seriously find them riveting.  So many wonderful photos, so much fascinating info, so many funny dogs and kids.


Always an adventure, expedition or exploration ...... Never just a walk  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Hmmmm an upsidedownimoth?
> 
> My first thought is a hawk moth of some kind....leave it with me


Haha it was last years.... Prior to my knowledge of how to post / take a picture on the iPad the right way up!  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Grey dagger moths certainly sound Billyboy cool - but I'm pretty sure that the black and yellow caterpillars become cinnibar moths - those black/greenish and bright red sluggish day moth types.
We get them around here a lot on the scrub land behind the sea and shingle banks.
http://www.uksafari.com/cinnabar.htm


----------

